# Oracle Touch Pre-Infusion



## Haydizzle (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi all,

I recently got an Oracle Touch after many months of pondering. It's been quite inconsistent and I can't dependably get a good shot. I've been using Red Brick by Square Mile for years, and I've been forced to change beans after trying to dial in for ages (I've watched all the videos there is to watch on the Oracle Touch, so I take myself out of the problem).

I now think the problem is related to the pre-infusion time. Breville / Sage recommend 8-12 seconds, but I'm barely getting 5-6 seconds no matter the bean or grind. Any idea why this is happening or what I can do to fix this? I've gotten in contact with Breville / Sage, but they've been egregiously slow.

Any and all help would be super appreciated.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Pull the shot manually, choose the preinfusion/shot time. Look in the manual how to do this, it's very easy and gives you more control.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Touch doesn't allow you to change the pre-infusion..

Currently running RedBrick and consistently getting 55ml out over 30 sec for 21g in so it can be done. I'd suggest that your grind isn't fine enough and thats why the shot starts to flow at 5-6 seconds.

If you run a shot with no portafilter then you should see a couple of drips, then a distinct pause and then the pump will kick in - is that what you see?


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

Preinfusion is hardly the problem.. Don't waste time looking into that, many pro machines don't even have this feature. Grind size, dose weight, output weight and time are the most important. Adjust those things according with dial in tutorials using manual shots - just forget about programmed shots until find the recipe that you like


----------

